# Catawba



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I am planning on going out to Catawba this week sometime. I had a report today of 10" of ice a mile out from there. I wanted to ask for advice on what size rod I should have for the walleye out there. Should I use a regular ultra light or will it be safe to use a micro ice fishing rod? I just don't want to end up having a walleye break a rod on me. Any other advice would be appreciated as this will be my first time ever ice fishing Lake Erie.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a med. Or med lite. Remember you potentially could catch a 13 lb fish. I pulled a 11 and 12 in 2 days last year.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks fishingful, glad you got out on Punderson today too great job on those trout. What lures did you use on the eyes on Lake Erie? I was planning on using Jig n raps and Vibe's. I like to put minnows on them too.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The majority of the time I use Swedish pimples or little cleos. Purple pink blue green, red or white color and size depends on the day.1/4 to 1/2 oz put a larger hook on the raps and watch for them to get hooked on the ice.

Trout were fun. Waiting in till next weekend to get on Erie.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a bait store up there that has everything u need. Take a med reel w/ 15lb braid n 6-8lb floro leader. Get a big fish ice rod, don't take a panfish rod. I was thinking of going tomorrow I heard it's only a 20min walk out. What did u hear?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm waiting for more of a report, but a friend of mine is out there this weekend and he said mile walk out 10" of ice and he already had one keeper. Waiting for more info.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

If u would kind sir? Can u message me the details u get I'm gona plan on leaving here at 5am to get up there. Thanks


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Will do, I will hope to have a good report from you as well! Good luck I hope you limit out.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

My guy just text me back, looks like I'm going to Milton tomorrow. My friend is getting his atv out of the shop Monday. He said,he'll be going up during the week. If he gets on um I'll take a vacation day


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

ballast said:


> If u would kind sir? Can u message me the details u get I'm gona plan on leaving here at 5am to get up there. Thanks



You want a spot in the parking lot at Catawba u better get there at 5. Last year if you weren't there by 5 u couldn't find a spot to park within a mile of the ramp


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Erieangler51 said:


> You want a spot in the parking lot at Catawba u better get there at 5. Last year if you weren't there by 5 u couldn't find a spot to park within a mile of the ramp


This is a fact! You could get lucky with a small 4x4 truck with no trailer up till 7am maybe....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If I was doing a day trip from down here last year I was leaving at 2 to put me there between 4:30-5 with a bathroom and breakfast stop.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does that apply for a weekday as well for parking? Got the report and he went 5 for 7.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> Does that apply for a weekday as well for parking? Got the report and he went 5 for 7.



I would say not as bad but still get there early. Weekdays are better to fish anyways less pressure and less movement up on top of the ice.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't gone there in a few years, but I have only gone on weekdays and I never had trouble finding a spot. Best of luck and be careful. I hear the county enacted a law that requires any one who is rescued to pay for all costs associated with said rescue and a hefty fine, so losing thousands of dollars is the best thing that can happen if, God forbid, you get into trouble. That being said, I am having a hard time sleeping just imagining the possibility of a return to that walleye wonderland!!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

" I hear the county enacted a law that requires any one who is rescued to pay for all costs associated with said rescue and a hefty fine."IS THIS TRUE ???

This would be of interest to all if it is indeed the case, anyone actually know if this is true. If so, it should be posted at all fishing locations just as the rules and regulations are. Mike


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

What is the parking place so I can mark it on my GPS? Also, I am hearing that the fish are hot a little further out 3 1/2 miles North East. Quads are out there now too.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> What is the parking place so I can mark it on my GPS? Also, I am hearing that the fish are hot a little further out 3 1/2 miles North East. Quads are out there now too.[/QUOTE
> 
> W-NW, not NE.


----------



## smfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Went out of the state park Friday and Saturday. 25-30 minute walk bout 1.5 miles out. Pulled one fish out Friday lost 3. Got the the parking lot at 7:30 am had no trouble parking. Fish came off a jigging rap. Lots Of lookers. Ice was 9-10" mostly clear. Cracks were closed solid each day even in the high winds on Saturday. Saturday we fished from 2:30 to dark. Same as Friday lots of lookers and one fish on the ice.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I just received a fish picture, 3 miles out parking lot filled by 745am. 8-10in of ice. That's my 2nd hand report. If I was going I wouldn't chance not getting a parking spot. Last year the guy that organized the trip slept in an we parked at a neighboring park. I also saw a Maumee river Facebook post this morning that had guy's with fish and a shoreline in the background that was pretty close by, wish I knew where that spit was...


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you need tags on your ATV to go out on the ice out of Catawba? My buddy has an ATV, but doesn't have tags. Otherwise I guess we'll be walking out tomorrow.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes you do need tags for a 4 wheeler or snowmobile. Unless u can access the lake through private property. The only spot it is needed from Catawba is from your truck to the lake. Once on the lake they are not needed. Parking lot is state owned and lake is not.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

This would be of interest to all if it is indeed the case, anyone actually know if this is true. If so, it should be posted at all fishing locations just as the rules and regulations are. Mike[/QUOTE]

http://www.toledoblade.com/Police-F...-fee-Ottawa-County-sheriff-adopts-policy.html

It's true, but only for repeat offenders


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds good. Thank you for the reply. Looks like we'll be walking! haha



Erieangler51 said:


> Yes you do need tags for a 4 wheeler or snowmobile. Unless u can access the lake through private property. The only spot it is needed from Catawba is from your truck to the lake. Once on the lake they are not needed. Parking lot is state owned and lake is not.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

With the temps rising this week some will I still be okay walking out there?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Good to know the first time is on them, really hate to think anyone be rescued at all but it happens. Story states they will try to recoup their fees after 3 rescues of that person or if someone is rescued and warned not to return, it will result in arrest. Thanks for the link swone , Mike


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

So do ya just need a off road vehicle sticker? I have used mine up there without ever getting asked for it. Just wanna make sure what I need.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> With the temps rising this week some will I still be okay walking out there?


Keep me posted bud I may head that way this week too or weekend if I have too. Or wait till next week.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Carpn said:


> So do ya just need a off road vehicle sticker? I have used mine up there without ever getting asked for it. Just wanna make sure what I need.


not sure either, but i have an ohio APV licence plate, all purpose vehicle, and insurance on mine and i think that should be enough


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I heard the other day at Catawba, they were hassling a few over no plate and driving in the state park. not sure if an orv sticker would be enough. I know they say you need a plate to ride in state parks that allow it or have trails. call the bmv and inquire, I'm gonna, Mike


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes you need your license plate to be legal. Insurance is not necessary unless you want it for your ATV. In the state of ohio now it is illegal to ride on your own property without a plate. If you own an ATV it must be registered and it must have a plate. If it is a dirt bike you get a sticker which is backwards in my opinion.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

In the state of ohio now it is illegal to ride on your own property without a plate? When did this law pass? I live in the country and own property. Everyone around here has 4 wheelers and no one has heard of this. Thanks


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Scum_Frog said:


> Yes you need your license plate to be legal. Insurance is not necessary unless you want it for your ATV. In the state of ohio now it is illegal to ride on your own property without a plate. If you own an ATV it must be registered and it must have a plate. If it is a dirt bike you get a sticker which is backwards in my opinion.


according to my insurance company, as soon as you get a plate and sign the paper that says financial responsibility you must have ins. Once its is registered you can be hit with a random check, through the mail and be hit with an fnr licence suspension...i also heard the state is asking to see registration AND ins. on state property...


FYI, liability on mine is $51/year added to my auto policy


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Plate for an ATV/quad and a off road sticker for a snowmobile like a dirt bike.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

swone said:


> This would be of interest to all if it is indeed the case, anyone actually know if this is true. If so, it should be posted at all fishing locations just as the rules and regulations are. Mike


http://www.toledoblade.com/Police-F...-fee-Ottawa-County-sheriff-adopts-policy.html

It's true, but only for repeat offenders[/QUOTE]

Do you realize that article is from 2006? Bratton is long gone, he was pain in the ass to ice fisherman.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Half joking but honestly kinda curious I always keep up on the erie ice reports on multiple sites.... And see posts time to time about the odd transportation methods some fisherman use to get out...
What about the "Lawn/Small Tractors w/ chains" people take drive out to the bite lol ? Do they need sticker or plate? I've seen some funny posts/pics..

Do any of the private ramps allow ice fisherman to launch for a fee as I guess they are private prop an the requirements are for riding the state grounds Eh? 

Not stirring the pot honestly curious.... I hope to make it up within the next two weeks schedule and ice conditions permitting, if I do I will be hoofing It out on foot w/ sled. 

None the less I enjoy reading up on yalls erie posts, good luck stay safe 
Cheers


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay just called to clarify....


If you own a four wheeler and intentions to strictly use it on your own property..thats it....then no you do not need a plate...

IF you use it anywhere else at all and take it off your property it MUST be plated.


Now I know for sure too! But mines plated so im okay lol


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks scum frog. So I assume I can load it on the truck or trailer and haul it to anyone's private property as well without being tagged. With their permission of course. I have some friends coming up tomorrow with a quad. I assume they can push it off the truck at the boat ramp, shove it down the ramp by hand and not start the engine til it is on the ice. Thanks


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

JohnD said:


> ... I have some friends coming up tomorrow with a quad. I assume they can push it off the truck at the boat ramp, shove it down the ramp by hand and not start the engine til it is on the ice. Thanks


Don't know but would assume that as long as its touching the ground there, whether you start it or not, you could possibly be ticketed if it doesn't have the proper plate/tag.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. If I were coming up, I would probably plate my quad but not sure where to do that. Where can one get this plate? Can it be done over the internet and mailed? Sorry to keep asking these questions but I am just trying to clear it all in my mind. Thanks


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

You get the apv plate at the BMV. It's good for three years. It is only necessary if you use the atv on any public property. Including the State park parking lot or the right of way along a public road. Not needed on Lake Erie ice.
Stinger


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> Okay just called to clarify....
> 
> 
> If you own a four wheeler and intentions to strictly use it on your own property..thats it....then no you do not need a plate...
> ...


I'm just going to repeat what was told to me from a DNR officer last year at Metzger Marsh. They do not push the registration stickers on sleds and 4 wheelers. But he also said if you were to get a ticket than you might also get sited for not having a sticker. This could be just his procedure and the way he works. I will ask again if I see one this weekend


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

I will try to dig up more on that. Alot of us run with no stickers and never had a problem. We also don't live in Michigan


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got the new plate and registration for my quad today. 34.75 isn't bad for a 3 year sticker.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Back on topic please.


----------

